# Injection Site Abscesses



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

So I've read on here, injection site abscesses are common..so here is my question. I got a bottle baby exactly a month ago..the day I brought him home he was 4 days old and he got his cd/t then. He has had a large soft lump where he got his shot that is about the size of a quarter. There is no hair on it and it feels warm to the touch. I have left it alone as you guys said these are common, but the lumps on the other goats have gone away and this one is still the same size, and now has no hair on it. How do I treat it?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

it can be an abscess but it can also be a local reaction (wanted reaction) to the aluminium in the vaccine.

An abscess will grow and at some point show a softer spot in the middle. If it's a local reaction, it will go away (in some animals later than in others).

To treat an abscess before it's "ripe" is useless, so wait and see seems to be best approach for both possibilities.


----------

